# Engineering departments abstract



## Amr El Geuoshy (19 يوليو 2006)

el salamo 3alikom.
ana amr, 4th year chemical engineering, Alexandria, Egypt.
iam amding an abstaract about engineering departments and i want to tell everyone about that .if he/she can help me with articles , it will be very helpful to our friends in the preparatory year in engineering.
help me in spreading this idea or send me back with links but i hope very speed..
shokran w gazakom alah kol 7'eer.
Amr El Geuoshy


----------



## eng.samra group (21 يوليو 2006)

*الله يكرمك*

اشكرك على هذة الفكرة الجميله


----------

